# Can I edit a Linksys Config.bin file?



## Anton Wan (Jul 29, 2003)

I am talking about the backup config.bin file you can do with a Linksys WRT54GS. I have to setup 30 of these AP and was wondering if their is a way to open the bin file to make changes like IP, DNS, passwords, security, etc... This would makes things a lot easier if I could just edit the Config.bin file and then upload it to the new router and put it in place. Im not trying to converting a .bin to burn or anything like that. Any ideals?

Thanks in Advance,

TK


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Presuming that you're talking about the file that contains a backup of your settings, as far as I know you need to use the Linksys router to do that but, that's not too hard is it? If you need multiple copies then setup the router the way you want it and create the bin file then change the settings you need changed and create another one. Name the file something meaningful and you can have a few of them that you can choose from.

Joe


----------



## drobvious (Jun 6, 2008)

Why even post that answer?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No, unless you want to use a binary editor and try hacking at it. What would be the point, just load it into the router, change the affected parameters, and save it agai.


----------



## Anton Wan (Jul 29, 2003)

drobvious,

I know.....right? Some people just like to point out the obvious sometimes....lol....just like your name. Talk about bringing an old thread back to life! Since then I have installed ProCurve APs. I highly recommend them! Any changes I want to make to the APs I can do it from the office.

TK


----------

